# Pigeon doesn't trust me



## TRueLife (Jan 5, 2016)

So it's only been about a month since I rescued this pigeon from a snowstorm. At first, it seemed willing to let me pick it up, and it would even get on my finger. But as time has gone on, and I've had to gently catch it at night to put it back in the very large cage I bought for it, it doesn't want me anywhere near it anymore. I figured it's because it knows that I am the one who catches it at night. Will this pass? What's the likelihood that it will eventually realize that I'm not trying to hurt it; I just can't leave it out at night when I go to bed. It doesn't really even resist all that much anymore once I've gotten ahold of it. I just turn the light back on, open the cage door, and let it go back in there of its own will.

I guess it's just kind of a bummer that it doesn't trust me. I would never hurt it, and I don't even like that I have to catch it, but with all the poo, and its night vision being so poor, I don't want to risk it getting hurt.

By the by, I refer to it as "it" because I haven't sussed out the sex yet. I thought it might be female initially (why, I don't know), but lately it has been cooing, and anytime it sees it's reflection, it's a toss up whether it will just sit there, or it will argue with it (loudly).


----------



## wiggles and puddles (Sep 3, 2015)

It is not uncommon for it to take a while for your pigeon to learn to trust you. It sounds as if you got your pigeon as an adult. It did not resist at first because it was weak and timid and scared. Now that he has gotten stronger and more sure of his surroundings he has taken to being a bit more assertive. With time he will learn to trust you and I would bet be very tame. Try feeding him from your hand, find favorite treats like crushed shelled, unsalted peanuts, lettuce, kale, peas, things like that. I have recently found parrot food toys (the ones that hang on the cage but have food stuck on it, different flavors, mine like honey) that my two house pigeons like, you may try that. It will just take a lot of time. You have to remember these are prey animals, so they have to really trust you before they build a strong bond. Food and positive reinforcement is a great way to start. Don't give up, it will happen. Just try to think about it from your bird's perspective.

Oh, and one more thing, since you mentioned all the poo from letting him be out and about the house - I use a bird diaper that is super easy to put on and I recommend it to everyone I know that has indoor birds of any kind. This company even has ones made for pigeons. They are machine washable with removable disposable liners, that just velcro on and off. Look at avianfashions.com I have pics of my two in theirs on my page if you want to see what it looks like on them. I love these stupid things because I am a complete neat freak so these suits are a life saver.


----------



## TRueLife (Jan 5, 2016)

Thank you for the insight. I'll just keep doing what I'm doing then. Believe me, this bird has never had it so good, lol. We love her/him.

I haven't gotten the pigeon pants yet because I was under the impression that the bird should trust me before I attempt to slip clothing onto it, else it might be that much harder for it to trust me. No?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Thank you for rescuing this bird. The fact that it won't let you catch it actually means it is strong enough and feeling better and that is a compliment to you.

If this is a wild bird, then it is just not used to people. Give the bird time, it may actually never become real tame, but will get used to you and adapt to you. Start hand feeding it when it is feeding time (best done when it is hungry) and it will learn to depend on you for food. *


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Thank you for helping the bird! Our first pigeon, Phoebe, was a rescued feral who became our dearest love, very tame. Lucy, a domestic who we got from a racing person, still won't let me near after three months. Every bird has its own personality. Hope yours becomes friendly. Just be patient. Most pigeons tame quite easily. Keep us posted.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

As Skyeking mentioned, it may never become really tame. They all have their own personalities. And if wild or feral, some will never become truly tame. It takes time, but also a lot of interaction on your part. If the bird is left to its own devices for most of the day, it will grow more independent. The more interaction it gets, the better the chance of it becoming tamer. Hand feeding it treats or its favored seed helps to get her to come to you. 
Where is she kept? Is she in an area where she is with people during the day, or shut off alone somewhere? This also makes a difference.


----------



## Mytchiko j Mckenzie (Jan 26, 2016)

Possibly try feeding it a little in the morning and the majority at night when its time for it to go in its cage, and whistle the same whistle as you shake the food in the cage. Try doing this for a couple of weeks and wait the pigeon out until he goes in and eats then gently and quietly close the cage after he is eating for a couple of seconds. Try to keep your motions fluid, and he should learn that cage at night means food, and the whistle will set up future training. One of the other things that could help is to not focus on the pigeon so he is not nervous.

I'm a dog trainer. Whats one bird?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

The poster hasn't been back on this thread in a week. Guess they lost interest.


----------



## TRueLife (Jan 5, 2016)

Sorry, I didn't lose interest. Just been very busy lately. 

Freya has definitely started getting more comfortable. My wife sent me a video this weekend, while I was at work, of the bird walking around on the floor, then hopping up on the couch, then jumping onto the ottoman and pecking at my wife's feet. So I guess we're not so scary anymore. She still keeps her distance from me, but as I type this, she's about 3 feet away on a lamp and she's puffed up and on one leg.

As an aside, I moved her cage closer to a window today and moved the mirror a little higher up so she could use it better. Within minutes, she started making this strange warbling sound and walking in circles at the mirror. Does this mean it's a boy? I think I read somewhere that sometimes females do this too. These birds are confusing, lol.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Females don't usually do that. Males are much more apt to.


----------



## TRueLife (Jan 5, 2016)

I'm leaning that way, but I noticed also that after this dance, the bird will look at its reflection and then get into what looks like a mating position (tail up, lying on its belly). So I'm still confused.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Sounds like a male. Females don't normally react to the mirror except maybe to lie next to it as for company.


----------

